# Oklahoma Joes longhorn combo grill



## midnight52 (Mar 15, 2016)

So I'm a noob at smoking, done it a few times with my old Char-broil combo grill but its falling apart.  So I'm in the market for a new grill and looking at the Oklahoma Joes Longhorn combo.  Im looking for a good quality smoker/grill combo thats within my $600 budget.  Has anyone had experience with this combo? I've read all the reviews for the regular smoker, just wanted to make sure that this combo is of the same quality before i made my purchase.  Any advice and input is appreciated.


----------



## valleypoboy (Mar 20, 2016)

I've never owned a combo, but from my limited experience I think they are flawed by design. A gas BBQ needs lots of air, a charcoal on the other hand needs a lot less air. I don't see how they can accomplish bot these requirements in the same BBQ. From the weight listed for the longhorn combo I can deduce that the steel is thinner than my highland


----------



## mikep68 (Mar 21, 2016)

Good Evening!

I bought one just recently.  I like the combo quite a bit, have been a gas grill user for a long time and decided to try smoking.  Needed a new gas grill at the same time so went for the combo.  Took a bit to put together, but i did some research here before and bought the sealing strips and sealants before the assembly to help with the leaks.  I sealed the smoker box lid, the smokestack, inbetween the firebox and smoker, and the firebox lid .  Also built the charcoal basket for the heck of it.   So far i did some steaks one night and some ribs this last weekend.   Both came out pretty good, i need more practice.  Benefit to having the side burner, can use with chimney to get the coals going!  I reccommend it, get the gaskets and sealant from amazon ahead of time and good to go!!!

Mike


----------



## mikep68 (Mar 21, 2016)

Good Evening!

I bought one just recently.  I like the grill quite a bit.  Do some reasearch and do the mods on here, will make it much better.  Love the versatility, have grilled steaks and smoked ribs so far.  Ill get better with practice.  Most or all the mod stuff can be found on Amazon.

Any questions let me know!

Mike

Mike


----------

